# Sunday Night Storm



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

My wife and I were on our way home from Conroe Sunday night when all hell decided to break loose on us. I snapped this from inside a moving SUV so excuse the quality.


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

thats 2cool


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WOW....that's way cool.

Thanks for sharing.

Kelly


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

We were renting a house on the beach near San Louis when it came through. Talk about an awesome light show. We kicked back on the back deck and watch it blow through. I should have snapped some shots of it when it moved off into the gulf!! Great pic.

Late,
Cox


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*cool pic*

It was definitely a show Sunday evening. By the way Bill, are yall trying to burn down Crosby this morning or what? Seen yall had a pretty good fire goin on over there this morning. Whats the point of diging wells if your gonna burn it on site? LOL

Zac


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Wow, Bill ... looks like the finger of God was reaching out to touch ya'll!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Zac, when I was leaving the house this morning there were dark clouds moving in and for a second I thought that the smoke from the fire was a tornado. After seeing the flames rise over the trees I assumed the plant was burning.


----------

